# Phantom DWA Keepers



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been browsing through this part of the forum lately and I couldn't help but notice that some posts, not mentioning any names, seem to be complete b*llo**s. By that I mean it's pretty obvious they don't keep any DWAs, either that or i'm being affected by the heat here. Why do certain people BS, I mean what do you get out of pretending that you keep a certain venomous snake? Is it me or have other genuine keepers noticed the so called 'phantom' wannabes? It's beginning to make me cringe.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> I have been browsing through this part of the forum lately and I couldn't help but notice that some posts, not mentioning any names, seem to be complete b*llo**s. By that I mean it's pretty obvious they don't keep any DWAs, either that or i'm being affected by the heat here. Why do certain people BS, I mean what do you get out of pretending that you keep a certain venomous snake? Is it me or have other genuine keepers noticed the so called 'phantom' wannabes? It's beginning to make me cringe.


I know what you mean.

There are a few dreamers on the forum!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I have been browsing through this part of the forum lately and I couldn't help but notice that some posts, not mentioning any names, seem to be complete b*llo**s. By that I mean it's pretty obvious they don't keep any DWAs, either that or i'm being affected by the heat here. Why do certain people BS, I mean what do you get out of pretending that you keep a certain venomous snake? Is it me or have other genuine keepers noticed the so called 'phantom' wannabes? It's beginning to make me cringe.


It's annoying really. I don't keep DWA, but do like coming into this section to read about genuine experiences etc with these animals, because it's also something I'd seriously like to consider in the future. But for someone with no/little experience with these it's not always easy to tell who's BSing and who isn't, and with these creatures you really don't want to hear any misleading or wrong information. 
And as for the people who pretend they keep them, it's pathetic.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Fortunately you can usually spot the dreamers within the first couple of posts.
I can only assume it's based on bravado. People have inadequacies they need to resolve, and claiming to keep venomous snakes anonymously on a forum gives them an opportunity to let their fantasies run riot.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> There are a few dreamers on the forum!


Nothing wrong with Dreaming mate! Im dreaming of winning the Lotto!:whistling2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

jonny cichla said:


> Nothing wrong with Dreaming mate! Im dreaming of winning the Lotto!:whistling2:


True , but then you don't say you have won the lotto when you have not:lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i agree its very sad, imagine telling people you have one of the largest venomous snake collections in the country when you dont even own or ever have owned a single reptile! embarrassing really but some people do need serious help! there is even one lad who has about three different usernames on here, everytime he gets caught out he just creates another


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

iv got to assume bragging about what dwa you have (when you have none) is the same principle as bragging about the size of you "commestibles" when you really only have something the size of a button mushroom, all an ego thing really. iv kept stuff in the past and will again, WONT I LEE.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

its a shame because a lot of the experienced keepers leave the forums for pastures new - and people like myself, who do not keep DWA but would realistically like to in the future, are unable to learn from them.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

snappingchap said:


> iv got to assume bragging about what dwa you have (when you have none) is the same principle as bragging about the size of you "commestibles" when you really only have something the size of a button mushroom, all an ego thing really. iv kept stuff in the past and will again, WONT I LEE.


 
ER.....NO:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> iv got to assume bragging about what dwa you have (when you have none) is the same principle as bragging about the size of you "commestibles" when you really only have something the size of a button mushroom, all an ego thing really. iv kept stuff in the past and will again, WONT I LEE.


Now then geezer. When are you getting your silly arse round here? You want to play with the Deinags? Well, they're waiting. Oh and Ange wants to meet you too. I'm off work weds if you're not doing owt.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha you and lee kill me, lee, im cooking your curry remember, id love to come up and play, check your stuff before i leave, youve got a lot of stuff with my name on it, that goes for you too lee, that black and white needs a new home at mine with a couple more puffs and a gab or 2.im sure ang will change her mind, 1 like you is easy enough to handle, but two together????:devil:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> hahaha you and lee kill me, lee, im cooking your curry remember, id love to come up and play, check your stuff before i leave, youve got a lot of stuff with my name on it, that goes for you too lee, that black and white needs a new home at mine with a couple more puffs and a gab or 2.im sure ang will change her mind, 1 like you is easy enough to handle, but two together????:devil:


Angela's quite sensible. She'd probably just go out.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha, shes a diamond aint she. we can have a play in the rep room then a drink or 10. just got to be done i think.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

im not sure about that but my komodo dragon and velocoraptor think diffrentley about that :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

but im the same i dont own any snakes but i love this section of the forum some of the stuff that people own are things only some people can dream up.

before i even got into reps proparly i never new that people were allowed to own some of the snakes iv seen on here apart from zoo's etc and i love reading about people experiences with these snakes and caymen etc 

so guys keep up the good work and keep me reading about your stories about these reps because iv not got the nads to do what you lot do :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

im not sure it would be wise me you and dave getting to gether at the same time....it would be like the ghostbusters crossing the streams:whistling2:


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

yes, but that didnt end up all that bad did it dude, i do think there is great potential for fun with us 3.

we all extract the michael, dont know which is worse, its a close run thing, and we dont suffer fools gladly either.

in such a short time i no your a top guy, hense the invite to mine.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I think its worse when people don't have a DWA license but still get DWA animals from shows and then talk as if they have a clue ... which "I" don't


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> I think its worse when people don't have a DWA license but still get DWA animals from shows and then talk as if they have a clue ... which "I" don't


and we all know who you are talking about there:whistling2:
has anybody (Dave) seen his website?????


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive got a Unicorn !!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

fangsy said:


> Ive got a Unicorn !!!


 can we keep on topic....you know unicorns arnt on the DWAA


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> can we keep on topic....you know unicorns arnt on the DWAA


lol, sorry !


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

They're everywhere these phantoms!! :whip:


----------

